# Pomona Jan. 7-8



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Pomona is coming up pretty soon! 
Who's all goin on what days? anyone have stuff for sale?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'll be vending there at the Reptile Island booth. I have about 50 kinds of terrarium friendly bromeliads, leaf litter, springtails, maybe some iso's, a bunch of mini Peperomias, 3 kinds of Rhaphidophoras, 10 species of Dischidia, lots of Pilea, and some random assorted plants. If anyone wants something specific just let me know beforehand.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm thinking about going. Andys orchids will be there. Thinking about going just for fun, I do t plan on getting anything besides mAybe some new feeders


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I should be there. I usually go on Saturday. Not sure if I'm buying anything or not. I usually go to just hang out and see some of our fellow scads guys and gals.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

frogparty said:


> I'm thinking ab out going. Andys orchids will be there. Thinking about going just for fun, I do t plan on getting anything besides mAybe some new feeders


Merry Christmas to me! Just got these orchids from Andy's. If anyone is interested in a specific orchid(s), shoot him an email and he said he would have it for you at the show. Also as I recently found out, if something is not listed on his website, he might still have it available. He has an extensive collection.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

WoW nice orchids.. I guess I need to save up some more $ for Pomona!


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

We will be vending (Evolvstlldartfrogs.com) will be vending with Dane (Jungle Box). 

We will have an assortment of frogs, feeders, plant, and tanks. We will have the full line up of LED lights available (from Light Your Reptiles) as well. Let us know if you are looking for anything in particular.

Jason, Amy, and Dakota


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Nice! I've been wanting to check out LEDs and see them in person


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Who else will be vending frog related items and what wil you be bringing? Alex


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh I wish we had great shows like this on the east coast!! too friggen cold here


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

mordoria said:


> Oh I wish we had great shows like this on the east coast!! too friggen cold here


It is pretty warm down here in SoCal. In Los Angeles County, we just had a 70 degree Christmas, or Xmas as some people call it.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

where exactly is this meet? The Pomona fair grounds?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Reptile Super Show: Next reptile show January 7-8, 2012 Los Angeles, Ca. at the Pomona Fairplex/ Los Angeles County Fairgrounds


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Ok awesome i will definetly be going. The girlfriends dad works for Securitas who works the fairgrounds so he can get me vip parking and tickets


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Lookin for some iso cultures if anyone has some. I already have giant orange. Thanks _dillon


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm also looking for isopod cultures. See you all at the show. 
Thanks Chris


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I have giant oranges, purples, dwarf whites, dwarf greys, and spanish greys. I'll have to see what ones I have spare other than the oranges before Pomona though.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Looking to spend some cash therrrrrre! im quite excited.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I might be getting my first darts there. But I want to find out from people who have been to the show before, what is the average cost for azureus froglets at the show? I would like to know so I don't go up there for nothing.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

frog dude said:


> I might be getting my first darts there. But I want to find out from people who have been to the show before, what is the average cost for azureus froglets at the show? I would like to know so I don't go up there for nothing.


Azureus froglets go from $30-$45 depending on who is selling them. Try to buy some from our local SCADS guys like Dane, EricM, or Jason (evolstll). They will be vending and they will give you good quality frogs a good price and excellent care taking knowledge for your first frogs.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Jon and I will be there both days, we will have a table in the junglebox complex.

I will post a list of frogs later and in anyone wants any specific plants let me know, I can bring cuttings.

thanks
Eric


----------



## Reptile Island (May 10, 2011)

As BonnieLorraine has posted, we'll be there as well. We'll have a selection of tincs and other darts as well as lots of pac mans, dumpys, some reeds, red eyes, and other various frogs as well as lots of reptiles. 

Bonnie will have her plants for sale as well as some display terrariums for inspiration. 

We'll see ya there!


----------



## herhuskalusk (Dec 22, 2011)

Just read through this thread and I'm stoked there are gonna be frog breeders/suppliers at the show! I've never been to one of these shows, but I'm planning on picking up my first darts at the show. Just ordered all the stuff i need off joshsfrogs  I'll definitely be there and am particularly interested in the citronella and patricia tincs

Taylor


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

You already have the viv set up right? Or are you just slappin it together because your running out of time? for a viv to be completly done, you have to plant it and get everything done at least a month before you get dart frogs to let the vivarium get stable.


----------



## herhuskalusk (Dec 22, 2011)

No, it is not set up yet. The rest of my order from Joshs should arrive tomorrow and i'll get it all set up then. I will be quarantining the frogs for a month just to be safe, which will give the viv time to "stabilize."


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Im looking for 2 cobalt froglets, hopefully sexed. Anyone bringing some and have a price for them? Pm me!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

kthehun89 said:


> Im looking for 2 cobalt froglets, hopefully sexed. Anyone bringing some and have a price for them? Pm me!


I would suggest you look for sub adult or adult frogs. Froglets are not sexable.


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

Haha a thousand pardons I meant sub adult, yeah froglets are too small to sex. Basically something just big enough to make an educated guess on. Price lists would be best so I can take a loan out from the gf. :lol:


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

kthehun89 said:


> Im looking for 2 cobalt froglets, hopefully sexed. Anyone bringing some and have a price for them? Pm me!


Yea i am also looking for 1.1 Cobalts so if anyone is planning on having sexed sub adults or even possibly proven pair PM me as well


----------



## CALBerkGuy (Sep 12, 2010)

I will be there! How do you get a booth for the show? All I have is a ton of azureus froglets....nothing else.....so that's probably not enough for a booth.

P.S. - if anybody is interested in azureus froglets, PM me  I'm in Orange County, CA.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

CALBerkGuy said:


> I will be there! How do you get a booth for the show? All I have is a ton of azureus froglets....nothing else.....so that's probably not enough for a booth.
> 
> P.S. - if anybody is interested in azureus froglets, PM me  I'm in Orange County, CA.


pm sent. Your best bet to move your froglets is an add here on DB or selling them wholesale.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey new guys, make sure you take time to introduce yourselves around! 

I went to IAD/MARS in Baltimore last year. I was so excited that I only met 3 people; Philsuma, Eric Sweet and Jeremy Huff. Not that those aren't excellent fellas to meet, but, from what I hear, that place was crawling with froggers, and, I missed them. 

Pssst, you can't just pick them out of the crowd. Astonishingly, they look like very normal people.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

We should all have a "hello my name is" tag with our user name on it! (maybe our real name under too)

As a way of paying back to the community, I will buy a pack and mail 2 or 3 to board members who plan on going. PM me your address and hopefully we will get quite a few people on this.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

WeeNe858 said:


> We should all have a "hello my name is" tag with our user name on it! (maybe our real name under too)
> 
> As a way of paying back to the community, I will buy a pack and mail 2 or 3 to board members who plan on going. PM me your address and hopefully we will get quite a few people on this.


That sounds like a good idea, but im sure it won't be to hard to find out who the froggers are in the crowd. Most of us regulars hang around Danes table. (jungle box) we usually do the name tag thing at SCADS meets not shows.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

why to burst my bubble..... :[


jk. it goes make sense since the place is going to be huge.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

so your saying i shouldnt wear my "MICRO IN THE HOUSE!" shirt?  jk


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Micro said:


> so your saying i shouldnt wear my "MICRO IN THE HOUSE!" shirt?  jk


No not at all, I'm going to be wearing " I bought all the frogs shirt". Lol! J/k


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> No not at all, I'm going to be wearing " I bought all the frogs shirt". Lol! J/k


HAHA, I think I need one of those shirts....


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i dunno man, that's a pricey shirt.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

btcope said:


> i dunno man, that's a pricey shirt.


no joke, especially after seeing ReptilesEtcetera's post on the Frog Classifieds


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Micro said:


> no joke, especially after seeing ReptilesEtcetera's post on the Frog Classifieds


WILL SOME ONE HELP ME CHOOSE?????

-yellow or orange terrib pair
-Reticulata pair
-vanzo pair
-blue sip pair


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> WILL SOME ONE HELP ME CHOOSE?????
> 
> -yellow or orange terrib pair
> -Reticulata pair
> ...



I say retic pair.. I love the patterns on those guys.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> I say retic pair.. I love the patterns on those guys.


That was actually my first choice. its hard to find a pair..if these are truly sexed.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

If I were you, I'd get the yellow terribilis pair. very pretty frog.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Just a thought for some of you new guys. You have an opportunity to meet some top notch local California froggers at this show. It is pretty cool to purchase frogs and whatever else from someone you can learn a lot from. Should you stay in the hobby, it will serve you well down the road. 

Sally


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Retics for the oooooh....aaaaahh factor


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> I say retic pair.. I love the patterns on those guys.


Andre, right there with you buddy. Those retics are too cool


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

i will be atending looking to buy some frogs and new plants and bromeliads i will also be buying the mist king with 3 nossils, tanks, moss, lights, and lots of other things hope the venders are full of nice plats i will be hoping to find what im looking for


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Hit up Andy's orchids for some bitchin orchids ferns and peperomias


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Hit up Andy's orchids for some bitchin orchids ferns and peperomias


Leave it to frogparty to recruit some new orchid addicts


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

stkupprnces said:


> Leave it to frogparty to recruit some new orchid addicts


ive already got the orchid bug too...

4 more days!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Can't wait, Gonna be getting my first darts there!


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I've only been keeping frogs for 20 years but reticulata is one of the hardest ones to keep long term. They seem to be very touchy as in die for no reason type of frog. They will breed like crazy for periods of time and then nothing. We've taken 6-7 month old frogs to shows and sold them to "experienced" keepers who lost them in the first 3 months of care. If you are going to delve into this species make sure you have temp controlled room with ac and try to keep at least 2 pairs or more because you will lose some.

Just my 2 cents, zaparo is equally as frustrating but much cheaper

We should have some of the following 

german green imitator
cainarachi valley imitator
narrow banded aurontaenia
chrome bassleri
yellow bicolor
hawaiian auratus
nicaraguan auratus
leucomelas
spotted luecomelas
azureus
azureus pair proven

PUMILIO
el dorado 
mancreek 
nicaraguan blue jeans 
bastimentos cemetary pop, juvies and pairs
bastimentos east of red frog beach juvies, fine spotted
isla colons
solarte
possibly others

Lots of rare plant cuttings as well, if you are looking for anything specific let me know
thanks
ERic


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

EricM said:


> I've only been keeping frogs for 20 years but reticulata is one of the hardest ones to keep long term. They seem to be very touchy as in die for no reason type of frog. They will breed like crazy for periods of time and then nothing. We've taken 6-7 month old frogs to shows and sold them to "experienced" keepers who lost them in the first 3 months of care. If you are going to delve into this species make sure you have temp controlled room with ac and try to keep at least 2 pairs or more because you will lose some.
> 
> ERic


From what Ive read they seem to like high temps, my room stays at a pretty constant 75*, +-2, if theres a drop for some reason never below 70*. I thought the established adults weren't as easily stressed as froglets. I was aware that the raising of froglets, extreme aggression, were why they were for experienced keepers. I've been doing a lot of research on them, and seems everyone has had different experiences keeping this species. I think my biggest concern would be the condition Taron has kept these frogs since I haven't seen very good feedback about him. Do you still have retics or did you give up on them? any suggestions? Im kinda leaning against them right now. thanks _Dillon


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Dizzle21 said:


> From what Ive read they seem to like high temps, my room stays at a pretty constant 75*, +-2, if theres a drop for some reason never below 70*. I thought the established adults weren't as easily stressed as froglets. I was aware that the raising of froglets, extreme aggression, were why they were for experienced keepers. I've been doing a lot of research on them, and seems everyone has had different experiences keeping this species. I think my biggest concern would be the condition Taron has kept these frogs since I haven't seen very good feedback about him. Do you still have retics or did you give up on them? any suggestions? Im kinda leaning against them right now. thanks _Dillon


Dillon,

Hit up Jon ( JJHAUNG) he has had a pair from Sean stewart for about a year now. I think they are breeding for him.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Amy, Dakota, and I will be there.

We just got in a nice shipment of Live Tropical Moss. True tropical moss you can see growing in a lot of our tanks. An assortment of Tropical plants well established will be available also.
The full line of LED lights from Light Your Reptiles, including the spot lights will be available.
We will have a full assorment of: Tincs; Leucs; Auratus; Orange Lamasi; and assorted others.
Fruit flies: Well started cultures ready to feed from (4 types available), as well as freshly started cultures to feed from in a few weeks.
Tropical Springtail large cultures booming and ready to feed from.

See you all in Pomona

Home Page
La Verne Ca 91750


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's a rough list of what I'll be bringing

2" pots

Peperomia prostrata- about 20
Peperomia hoffmannii
Peperomia rubella
Peperomia rotundifolia
Peperomia emarginella
Peperomia angulata
Peperomia pecuniifolia
Peperomia pellucida
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides
Columnea microphylla
Ficus pumila minima
Ficus 'Panama' (smaller than I would like, but rooted with new growth)
Ficus 'Quercifolia'
Cissus amazonica
Rhaphidophora pachyphylla
Rhaphidophora cryptantha
Rhaphidophora hayi

4" pots:

Pilea 'Ellen'
Pilea spruceana
Dischidia ovata
Pellonia repens
Pellonia pulchra
Philodendron 'McColleys Finale' (pretty red philo)
Pilea involucrata
Gloxinella lindeniana
Begonia thelmae

Mounts:

Dischidia hirsuta red leaf
Dischidia hirsuta green leaf
Dischidia ruscifolia variegated
Dischidia ruscifolia
Dischidia dohtii
Hoya retusa
Hoya serpens
Hoya curtsii
Rhaphidophora pachyphylla 
Rhaphidophora cryptantha
Dischidia nummularia

Broms:

Aechmea calyculata
Aechmea organensis
Aechmea organensis small form
Billbergia 'Tequila Sunset'
Cryptanthus 'Black Mystic'
Cryptanthus 'Pink Starlight'
Neoregelia ampullacea 'San Diego WBC 94'
Neoregelia ampullacea 'Tigrina'
Neoregelia ampullacea 'Tigrina' x (ampullacea x 'Plutonis')
Neoregelia 'Aurora'
Neoregelia 'Babe'
Neoregelia 'Bloodshot Eyes'
Neoregelia 'Blushing Tiger'
Neoregelia 'Born of Fire'
Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda'
Neoregelia 'Dartanion'
Neoregelia dungsiana
Neoregelia 'Fireball'
Neoregelia 'Fireball' green form
Neoregelia 'Flare Up'
Neoregelia gavionensis
Neoregelia 'Guinea'
Neoregelia 'Inca' x 'Fireball'
Neoregelia 'Java Plum'
Neoregelia lilliputiana
Neoregelia 'Little Jewel'
Neoregelia 'Midget'
Neoregelia 'Mo Peppa Please'
Neoregelia 'Night Spot'
Neoregelia 'Nonis'
Neoregelia pauciflora
Neoregelia 'Pepper'
Neoregelia punctatissima 'Yellow'
Neoregelia 'Rafa' x 'Betty Head'
Neoregelia 'Red Bird'
Neoregelia 'Royal Burgundy' x 'Fireball'
Neoregelia 'Small Fry'
Neoregelia 'Tiger Cub'
Neoregelia tigrina
Neoregelia 'Wee Willy'
Neoregelia wilsoniana x 'Fireball'
Neoregelia 'Zoe'

and some others I'll probably find later in the greenhouse

I have 16 species of Dischidia, some Hoyas, and assorted other plants (about 300 species total) if anyone wants me to bring cuttings of something specific. Otherwise the cuttings will just be whatever looks good on the morning of the show.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

evolvstll said:


> Amy, Dakota, and I will be there.
> 
> We just got in a nice shipment of Live Tropical Moss. True tropical moss you can see growing in a lot of our tanks. An assortment of Tropical plants well established will be available also.
> The full line of LED lights from Light Your Reptiles, including the spot lights will be available.
> ...


Jason,

Save me two bags of that moss if you can! I would really appreciate it!


----------



## gio (Nov 9, 2010)

i will be atending and buyin lots of nice things im in need of 2 more vivs and lots of plants and some frogs i am looking for some blue jeans pumilo and mabe some imitators ohh and i will also like some moss to


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey i am planning to get my new frogs at pamona before the show and keep their container in a small cooler in my car with 2 phase 22 panels for an hour or 2... would this be ok or should i just suck it up and get them and go?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Micro said:


> Hey i am planning to get my new frogs at pamona before the show and keep their container in a small cooler in my car with 2 phase 22 panels for an hour or 2... would this be ok or should i just suck it up and get them and go?


Even with the phase packs I would not recommend leaving them in the car. 

On a side note, please think real hard about who you purchase your frogs from. There is decades of experience in the local breeders who do these shows. Pay attention to vendor feedback, look up vendors histories and if anything above all, try and support your local breeders. There are plenty of frog flippers out there who are only looking to make a buck or two and have little care about the animals once money has exchanged hands. Frogs kept in poor conditions during travel, purchased from unknown breeders or importers or just poorly supplemented (including the parent frogs) is almost a guaranteed heart break in the future. 

Don't support flippers, support knowledgeable breeders!!! Anyone who has been around a few years can tell you who they are!

Just my 2 cents, take it or leave it...

See everyone at the show!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

*disregard post*


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Dizzle21 said:


> I also still have 3 unsexed cristobal pums, these are some beautiful cristos! lookin to trade "+ cash if needed", for some vanzo,pums, or pairs that arent in my sig.




Just thinking there is an awesome thread by Brian above........

Reminds me of scalpers at a concert or sporting event.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

EDIT:: keep me in mind for the next SCADS, but reckon we should save the frogswappin' for a better forum (feb SCADS @ bobs)... looking forward to seein' y'all on saturday.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

i'm thinking about going for taron's blue sip pair... don't think i've seen anyone with blues in socal?

-brett


----------



## allllllen (Sep 24, 2011)

Anyone know if any of the vendors will be selling surreal vines / monkey ladder vines?


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

allllllen said:


> Anyone know if any of the vendors will be selling surreal vines / monkey ladder vines?


Yes, LLL Reptile usually carries them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ugh, working in the lab all weekend. Hope to see you all in february


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

frogparty said:


> Ugh, working in the lab all weekend. Hope to see you all in february


Man Jason your job is screwing you over on the meets and shows! Hope to see you in Feb!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Salary can be a bitch....but gotta love the paycheck!!!


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

any vendors gonna have piano hinges available?


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I think Dane from jungle box uses those on his vert kits, maybe hit him up before the show


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

will be attending it with my girlfriend on saturday, and looking for a pair of frogs for her..since i promise her last time.. maybe a proven pair of Azureus or cobalts. pm me with price if you got a proven pair.. thanks

Milez


----------



## kthehun89 (Jul 23, 2009)

any frog pricing? Looking for cobalt subs or froglets


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

T-minus 2 days!!!!!!!!!!!

I excite!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Just found out this was happening and of course I am going on a trip  but the next one I won't let sneak up on me!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i think there's one in the fall in pomona as well as a show every year in san diego. or you could always hit up the SCADS meet next month @ Reptile Island.



cowboy232350 said:


> Just found out this was happening and of course I am going on a trip  but the next one I won't let sneak up on me!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah I usually go to the one here in San Diego and hoping to make a SCADS meeting here pretty soon.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

The show is TOMORROW!!! Can't wait!


----------



## evolvstlldartfrogs (Oct 5, 2007)

frogparty said:


> Nice! I've been wanting to check out LEDs and see them in person


I just got a couple of the lights from him last week, and I'm really liking them. Definitely worth checking out.

And yes, I'm going. I wasn't planning on it, but I'm picking up a couple of frogs from a vendor there, and I'll probably come home with a few more beyond that. These shows aren't good for my wallet.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

sharpn2 said:


> I just got a couple of the lights from him last week, and I'm really liking them. Definitely worth checking out.
> 
> And yes, I'm going. I wasn't planning on it, but I'm picking up a couple of frogs from a vendor there, and I'll probably come home with a few more beyond that. These shows aren't good for my wallet.


Hahaha so funny. Funny but true.


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

To anyone that's vending tomorrow....I'm looking for a male saul yellowback....anybody have one for sale? Thanks, tommy


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

jdooley195 said:


> To anyone that's vending tomorrow....I'm looking for a male saul yellowback....anybody have one for sale? Thanks, tommy



I have a few subadults. In packing they looked like females. One could go either way. You can take a look tomorrow

Jason
www. Evolvstlldartfrogs.com


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Today's the day!!!!!


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Anyone at the show? Im in cargo shorts with a white shirt and a black jacket. Come say hi!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Just came back from the show, with two new froggies! Two azureus froglets, looking very healthy. I would upload some pics, but I have know clue how.

P.S. how many people saw the birds at the show? I got to pet a cockatoo (it loved being rubed under the wings) and it loved it! I love birds as much as I love dart frogs.


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome! I also got some new frogs. 1.1 g&b Auratus pair. I did see the birds but there were a bunch of people over there so i didnt get to go take a closer look


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

by the way, the azureus that I bought are actually my very first dart frogs. The birds were very crowded indeed, but I like birds to much to not look at them.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

I saw the birds too. The lady at the booth suggest we pet them when my girlfriend and I were standing around. Very affectionate indeed. I was really bummed out that I was broke.... I saw so many things I wanted too and needed to buy. :[ At least I finally got the plants Bonnie has been holding for me! :]


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

My next hobby is toucans and the aracari they had was dope! I'm hooked! Going back tomorrow to finish up the show and getting my standard lamasi!!


----------



## Micro (Dec 26, 2011)

coxdre123 said:


> My next hobby is toucans and the aracari they had was dope! I'm hooked! Going back tomorrow to finish up the show and getting my standard lamasi!!


LOL you have a few extra grand to spend on them?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

coxdre123 said:


> My next hobby is toucans and the aracari they had was dope! I'm hooked! Going back tomorrow to finish up the show and getting my standard lamasi!!


Who had the standard lamasi?


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Wow...the show had a very large crowd turn out. I always attend this show twice a year and it was really very crowded. Anyways as much as I want not to spend here are what I got from our SCADS and Dendroboard members. An adult female leucomelas for my lonely five year old male from EricM, a peperomia and some tropical moss from Jason of Evolvstll, a few cuttings from Bonnie and a Superfly media from Dane of Jungle Box...and them some other supplies for my other pets, and I really can't help it, a few orchids from Andy's Orchids. Frog keepers are well represented on this show. We had a great time together with my wife and my nine months old son.


----------



## stkupprnces (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes it was a large turnout! I recognized some people from SCADS...sadly, I went unoticed 
 then again spent half my time at Andy's booth. I JUST CAN'T HELP MYSELF! Is there such a thing as a plant hoarder? Someone please report me. My wallet can't take it


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

stkupprnces said:


> ...sadly, I went unoticed
> then again spent half my time at Andy's booth. I JUST CAN'T HELP MYSELF! Is there such a thing as a plant hoarder? Someone please report me. My wallet can't take it


Word. I tricked bonnie into coming with me to his booth as well and left with several orchids....several. It's definately an addiction. Wish I got there sooner to see what he had earlier. Nice seeing everyone - see you all in feb.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

phender said:


> Who had the standard lamasi?


Taron at reptilesetc. had some females


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

oooh yeah, the $400 frogs? Newer european bloodline though from what I understand...


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

frogparty said:


> oooh yeah, the $400 frogs? Newer european bloodline though from what I understand...


Taron only had one and I got her. He was only charging $250 for her. It is not a newer import, its from an older line. At least thats what he told me! lol! Either way im stoked about getting her!


----------



## evolvstlldartfrogs (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, I picked up two mints, a trio of leucs and some incredible tanks from evolvstll. The man is an artist.


----------

